# Hello New TT Owner to be



## BarryD (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello

Registered ages ago but we have finally decided to buy a TT, its looking like a MK 2 TFSI or a V6. Now it's just a matter of finding one..

Barry


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Barry, Welcome to the TTF,
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights. 
DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc.
Depending on history & miles, the 3.2 V6 engine cam chain wear is possible & expensive, but wear can be checked using VagCom.
Check roadster roof op. thoroughly & for any damp as roof drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## BarryD (Feb 19, 2017)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Cheers


----------



## BarryD (Feb 19, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Barry, Welcome to the TTF,
> Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights.
> DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc.
> Depending on history & miles, the 3.2 V6 engine cam chain wear is possible & expensive, but wear can be checked using VagCom.
> ...


Cheers for the info, got just short of a 200 mile trip planned for tomorrow to look at a couple of tfsi and a v6.


----------



## BarryD (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi I have paid up for the stickers and instant access to the marketplace, I take it someone needs to verify it before I can access the for sale section?

Thanks
Barry


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

BarryD said:


> Hi I have paid up for the stickers and instant access to the marketplace, I take it someone needs to verify it before I can access the for sale section?
> 
> Thanks
> Barry


Hi, As soon as we get PayPal verification you will be informed & stickers will be in the post.
Hoggy


----------



## BarryD (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Barry, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Today.
Hoggy.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Welcome.. another Barry


----------



## BarryD (Feb 19, 2017)

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


barry_m2 said:


> Welcome.. another Barry


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

BarryD said:


> Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> 
> barry_m2 said:
> ...


And I'm also a Barry D


----------

